# Is it good to give salt to pigeons?



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I was browsing a Spanish pigeon site, where it says is good to give pigeons salt combine with seeds or in a bowl.
Any of you recommended this?
Thanks 
Karla


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

karla said:


> I was browsing a Spanish pigeon site, where it says is good to give pigeons salt combine with seeds or in a bowl.
> Any of you recommended this?
> Thanks
> Karla



Hi karla,

I have not heard about giving pigeons salt, as it is NOT good for them, unless they are severly dehydrated and then it is a pinch of sugar to a pinch of salt in a cup water.

.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't think I'd worry so much about giving them salt as I would making sure they have a good supply of grit and maybe a pick-stone too.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I never heard such a thing either  
thanks Treesa,ZigZagMarquis.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

karla said:


> I never heard such a thing either


I've heard of it, but have put it into the "old wives tale" catagory.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karla, I definitely would not do it.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> I've heard of it, but have put it into the "old wives tale" catagory.


OOhhh!  
Lady Tarheel, I won give salt to Miracle  
Thanks for posting!!!! 
Karla


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Many of the mineral pots and blocks (gallipots) are made of mineral salts, which are easier to digest than pure minerals. Perhaps that is what some folks are referring to. I like to offer the birds several different varieties so they can take what they need.


----------

